# Axcel AX3000 vs CBE Elite Target



## dparker28 (Aug 4, 2012)

Just as title says. Any opinions would be appreciated. Going to be putting this on my Centroid. Indoor an outdoor target shooting.


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

I've only got CBE Elite Targets...the Axcel AX3000 is very nice and has the rapid drive button to quickly move large distances between yardages without clicking and turning the knob a million times. Also the AX3000 you can remove the scope housing from the sight bar easily and store in the case (CBE you can't). My friend had his CBE Elite Target windage knob break off at LAS this year and he ditched CBE to go to Axcel. I personally have had awesome luck with my CBE's.


----------



## dparker28 (Aug 4, 2012)

I have a Tek Target, and that has worked great so far. But that's on my hunting bow. I want the ticks for target shooting. The rapid drive button is a plus... Just want the bar to be as solid as possible without any play in the scope mount


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

I have had 2 Axcell sights AX3000 & AX4500 both great sights


----------



## dparker28 (Aug 4, 2012)

Any other opinions?


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

I own both but the axcels are just a bullet proof sight, and very nice to use. the yoke system for the scope in the best there is. You wont be disappointed. If I were you id look at the achieve from axcel!


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

My experience with the AX series of sights is that the dowel pins that hold the windage adjustment have a tendency to migrate loose. Once, at the worst possible time. The new Achieve eliminated this problem (heck, Axcel advertised that they were eliminating the problem with the new design).

Never had an issue with the CBEs, and have not had an issue with the new Achieve. 3-D bow wears a CBE. Indoor and Field wears the Achieve.

I like the quick adjust of the Achieve for field. For 3-D, since there is usually not the really big changes in target distance, the lack of a quick adjust is not a biggie. Also like the scope removal option of the Achieve, which the older CBEs do not have (at least as easily). The new CBE apparently has this option, but I haven't seen one yet.

So, between the CBE and AX series, I'd go with the CBE. Between the CBE and Achieve, a toss up IMO, and depends o some of the features you want, and can live with or without.


----------



## dparker28 (Aug 4, 2012)

I think I am going to give the CBE a shot. Even though it doesnt have the quick adjustment knob, its a few dollars cheaper and I know they have great customer service. Hopefully Im making the right decision!


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

AX300 is the way to go!


----------



## jjarcher (Sep 19, 2012)

I've had both and only have Ax 3000 and Ax 2000 sights now ...better made and I just like them better ! I will get achieves next time


----------



## Unicron (Nov 26, 2012)

Used the Elite 3D and Tek series, great sights, super solid, little to no play.

The AX-series indeed had some issues, I've seen field / indoor archer curse this sight for this on the range, they were resetting it to the exact position after every shot just to make sure it hadn't moved.
http://www.axcelsights.com/AchieveRXL.html

Look at the image here advertising the RX and CX sights; where they clearly call their AX system of a twin dowel "inferior".
http://www.axcelsights.com/AchieveCX.html

Rolo wasn't kidding about this issue. I'd personally NEVER consider the AX as an option, neither would I ever go with a Sure Loc Challenger series again (Same thing, rattles lose over time with frequent use).


----------



## SynapsesFire (Mar 25, 2008)

When I was looking to get a target sight, I found I liked the axcel scope better in part because the fiber ring is enclosed and the scope has some modularity to it, so I chose the axcel 2000 and haven't looked back. I would like to have a cbe but I have invested into axcel fr now, very happy with them.


----------



## dparker28 (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I have a CBE Elite Target on order now. Cant wait


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

dparker28 said:


> Thanks for the input. I have a CBE Elite Target on order now. Cant wait


You won't be disappointed. Great sights and rock solid, not all of the frills of some other sights but they are simple, solid , and reliable, and that's all that concerns me in a sight. Good choice.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I had an axcell site. Had to use red loctite and JB weld to keep it from moving. Advice was given by a paid tru ball pro staffer. Sure hope they are better now


----------



## dmoose66 (Jan 17, 2014)

i have an axcell ax sight loved it other than the weight. Bought a cbe sight,it is good but like like the axcell better,wish i would have spent the money on an axcell achieve.Great sight light weight great adjustments and jealous of those who have them


----------



## dparker28 (Aug 4, 2012)

Well, got a call from CBE yesterday. All target sights have been discontinued... They have 2 new ones coming out along with a redesigned tek target. The new sights are called the Vertex. wont be available till March. Look pretty sweet, but really wanted an Elite


----------



## dparker28 (Aug 4, 2012)

Another update, they called me back and they have one Elite 3D in stock. Little nervous that it only has 2" of travel. But i went with it so we will see


----------



## Labs (Jun 3, 2004)

2" is plenty of travel...great sight, I love mine and I think you'll find 2" is enough



dparker28 said:


> Another update, they called me back and they have one Elite 3D in stock. Little nervous that it only has 2" of travel. But i went with it so we will see


----------

